# curious about puffers?



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

Would puffers do good in a 10 gal fw ? The answer is probably not but I am hopeful! I was thinking maybe a few of those. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Most of the puffers sold in lfs's are sold as freshwater but as they grow require brackish water and you could put one in a 10 but more than that you are pushing it. they need hiding if you put 2 in and are aggressive so dont mix with other fish. thats basic rules which I dont follow, I go by live and learn. Try this link, it gives some info. Puffer Fish


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can get dwarf puffers, aka pea puffers you can put 2 in a 10 gal tank. And they don't require brackish water as adults.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I was gonna mention them but not many lfs's stock them, I would love to find some for my self but I like to see my fish and pick them rather than order.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have a good lfs they should order them for you.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

I had puffers a few years back. Not a particularly hardy fish and they need to have a varied diet. I was a novice at the time, so they didn't have a very good mortality rate.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah I really want to get them but maybe I should wait since I am a beginner. Thanks guys


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

logansmomma1228 said:


> Yeah I really want to get them but maybe I should wait since I am a beginner. Thanks guys


Good choice. One question, are you considering live plants? because if you are, I recommend a School of 6 or 7 harlequin rasbora as a first fish. They are tough and I find them to be very interesting compared to the usual tetras that most beginners start with. Also VERY non-aggressive unless they are spawning, and the height of their aggression is chasing females to get them to spawn 

They are very interested in people viewing the tank and their spawning behavior is very fun to watch. Sadly, they aren't happy in a non planted tank.
I posted a thread in this forum about their spawning behavior and sex identification. Definitely give this species a try if you are uncertain. Very active and playful tankmates. They are also inquisitive about new species acquisitions. Its fun to watch them hover over new "strange" species and try and snap up food that they leave behind.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

Well I will check them out! I have some planned already which is included in my siggy now, but I will definitely do some research on these and see if i want to go with them instead. thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I may have gotten lucky my little guys. Never had an issue with them as far as care. I didn't find them hard to keep.

But yes...no more than (2) in a 10g. Lots of plants preferrably.

As small as they are..no tank mates. Their size is deceiving. Can be a mean little joker.

And here's the best part about them....pond snails! Num yummy! ;o)


----------

